# Blacktip Challenge (Texas vs Florida)



## beaux291 (Feb 28, 2012)

A group of us are thinking about doing the Blacktip Challenge this year. Never land base shark fished anywhere other than Texas. Can I get some advice from the guys that have fished Florida and/or this tournament. What are the differences between fishing Texas and Florida?

Thanks


----------



## Joe84 (Apr 22, 2013)

Never fished there but went on a vacation once to Miami..
The one thing that got me was the water was CLEAR. Was standing sholder deep and could look down and see my feet. Wish ya'll luck, it would be pretty neat to fish there..


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Here is another tidbit from someone who has NEVER fished there: due to the water clarity brought up in the previous post, it seems that night fishing is much better than day. you are probably aware that you can catch sharks all day long in texas. Not sure it's that way in Fla. They seem to concentrate on night time. plus, I don't know if they have stretches of beach like Matagorda and PINS w/ no swimmers, so night is better for that reason too. 
Also, there never seem to be any trucks on the beach w/ shark rigs in the pics posted like we have here. It seems most places ya gotta walk down to the water. 

Oh, and i think it's really, really flat. very easy yakking. 

I hope someone w/ actual experience posts and corrects all our misconceptions! 
Jim


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I am interested to hear from Florida shark fisherman on this. From what I have seen the Black Tip Challenge covers the majority of the eastern coastline. Is all of this coastline covered with beach houses? From all of the footage it seems so. Also, are you allowed to camp on the beaches there for a 4-5 day duration?


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

i have spoken with the administrator to the South Florida Shark Club forum, the guy that puts on the Big Hammer Challenge in florida and he told me that alot of the parking is PAID. you can easily pay 5-50$ a day for parking. No you cannot bring your whole rig up to the beach like oyu can here, most of the coastline is condos. At least in south florida (where the blacktips make their migration with the gulf stream) and most of the distances that we kayak baits here (150-500 yards) is way too far there. At 200 yards youre looking at probably 15-20 feet of water already. Plus.... ive seen some videos... unless youre fishing an 80W or a 130W....taking a big bait out over 400 yards is just asking to get spooled. Florida shark fishing is a whole another ball game folks.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

jimj100 said:


> Here is another tidbit from someone who has NEVER fished there: due to the water clarity brought up in the previous post, it seems that night fishing is much better than day. you are probably aware that you can catch sharks all day long in texas. Not sure it's that way in Fla. They seem to concentrate on night time.
> 
> Oh, and i think it's really, really flat. very easy yakking.
> 
> ...


Lol bad bad misconception. Fl is infested with black tips. I hate to say it, but my thoughts were blacktips were my idea of catfish while trying for big bulls, tigers and hammers in FL. Infact, I don't think we actually pulled any blacktips at night during the 10 day trip.

I can't speak about how to compare the surf conditions are where you guys are located as to SPI, but of course choppy with a ton of power is the norm here. When I was out in FL earlier this year the drops were usually 75-150 and 200 being major drops and the depth are extreme that close. Unfortunately I wasn't down there during norm conditions as I was there when we were having those extremely late fronts through may. We would have flat, glass, clear conditions 1 day and freezing cold rain with S. TX style surf the next.

As mentioned you can't bring your rigs on the beach. You'll have to carry all your gear down a beach wagon with inflatable wheels will help out a ton. Also check camping regulations as a lot of places do not allow tents. We mainly slept in zero gravity chairs or cots with a sleeping bag.

good luck.


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Nov 8, 2014)

I would like to clear up some of the confusion in this topic.

There are a few reasons why we fish often at night in Florida on the east coast:
1. Boat traffic is much lower (lots of boats run the beaches to look for bait and other reasons, sometimes people are just idiots). 
2. Sharks seem to bite better.
3. There are usually no swimmers or lifeguards.

Parking is not $5-50. There are many free parking spots. Every town in Florida is required by law to provide public beach access. 

You cannot bring a truck on the beach. There may be some counties that permit this (such as Nassau, Duval, St. Johns, Flagler, or Volusia). Most people walk (usually the beach access points are very close to the ocean).

In some locations, you need to deploy a bait 400+yds. In others, you can go less than 100yds. It all depends on the structure of the beach.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Blacktip Hunter said:


> I would like to clear up some of the confusion in this topic.
> 
> There are a few reasons why we fish often at night in Florida on the east coast:
> 1. Boat traffic is much lower (lots of boats run the beaches to look for bait and other reasons, sometimes people are just idiots).
> ...


THis..^^^^^^ I have fished both places many times...
Florida is hands down way better fishing but more hassle to do it. Most beaches in florida do not allow camping or sleeping on the beach. You will need a beach cart. You can cast from the beach and catch 6 to 7 foot sharks regularly at night. Bait seems harder to catch. You will need a 12/0 because you could hook up to a 12 foot tiger. Water gets deep quick for the most part in florida. I always seem to catch more sharks and bigger sharks in florida. There is a reason I go there.. In cape san blass you can bring a golf cart or truck on the beach but it must be registered. I always bring a 150 quart full of bait every time I go. I suggest florida if you have never fished there. Also there are beaches in Florida that do not allow shark fishing so do your research. The out of state license is affordable. Use heavier line in florida because you will get cut off more due to the shell, drop offs and reefs. Longer 45 foot leaders should be used on yaked baits. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

I grew up in South Florida; West Palm Beach and Hollywood. Definitely agree with night time and early morning is best for sharks. When surfing Palm Beach, if my buds and I got there near sunrise we had to wait until 3 or 4 sets of waves came in *where we DIDN'T see large sharks* cruising thru the waves before we'd paddle out. The sharks cruise the coastline in the dark and then head out to either the quarter-mile reef or the half-mile reef there in Palm Beach.

Pretty awesome sight to see the black silhouette of sharks, being that they were back-lit from the rising sun. I don't really remember seeing anything small. Thought about that years later after moving to Houston with my parents going into 10th grade (Lamar High School). 

Florida rocks. I could be a 'Texan' who lives in Florida. Isla Morada at that.


----------

